# Framebuffer device

## akiross

Ciao

Ho abilitato il framebuffer sul kernel, messo in use i valori che servono ecceterra. Ho emerso fbi per provare il framebuffer, pero' non trova la periferica /dev/fb/0 (infatti questa cartella e' vuota)

Cosi' cercando sul forum ho visto un howto di come mettere lo splash all'avvio di GENTOO. A parte il fatto che non ho messo lo splash, il framebuffe e' certo che va, dato che ho messo la risoluzione 1280x1024 e adesso compare TUX in alto a sinistra.

Quindi il fb funziona.

Il punto e' che comunque non so quale sia il device associato ad essa.

Dato che in /dev/fb/ non c'e' nulla, chiedo a voi.

Qualcuno lo sa?

grazie

ciao

----------

## Sym

Io ho il framebuffer abilitato e il file di device ce l'ho...sicuro di aver compilato tutto giusto nel kernel?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

ora non so perche' e' tutto OK....  :Question: 

non ho capito il perche'. Adesso ho il device 0 sotto /dev/fb/, prima non lo avevo.

Quindi funziona anche FBI

bho, non capisco... forse credevo di aver riavviato invece non lo avevo fatto... non so...

grazie cmq

ciai

----------

## akiross

ah, una cosa:

ho guardato un'immagine con FBI, poi con ctrl+alt+F7 sono tornato a X, ma vedevo tutto scuro. Anche se passavo ad altre console nn vedevo nulla... cosa puo' essere?

Grazie

ciao

----------

